# HERO Airless Sprayers?



## superiorceilings

Just curious to see if anyone has one or even tried one of these units. I have tried doing some research on the net and came up with nothing about the use of these.

They seem to be good products as they offer a hydrapulse series where the piston works in it's own self contained hydraulic oil not in the paint beeing fed through the piston which they claim leads to less wear and tear and breakdown.

I spoke with the sales rep in BC and he claims Graco has taken over the airless division of their products due to the competition Graco was having with their inferior hydra series products.

The rep had said these units can last up to 20+ years where as the paint lubricated systems fail after 5 

Any users of this product that have a hero airless sprayer could you please advise us of the quality and craftsmanship of this product and how good they really are.

Thank you


----------



## bikerboy

Looking at thier site, it sounds like a copy of Speeflo Powrtwin series. (the spelling is correct) The powrtwin has been around for over 20 years and there are a ton of board members who can testify to thier long life. (I have one that is 18 years old) Don't think you can go wrong with these or a Titan (which is made by the same company)

http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_start_en_titantool,230809,230635.html


----------



## VernonC.

*H.E.R.O airless rig*

Hi, I was trying to find out about an hero rig that was for sale in my area DFW TEXAS. I saw one positive reply and bought the rig a SL 300. I am blown away on how great this sprayer has worked on the 2 jobs I've used it on. I would recommend anyone that can find one to buy it as fast as they can. I've owned over a dozen spray rigs in my career and this is by far the best one I've ever owned. The design of using hydraulic oil to build pressure instead of paint is what all rigs should do. Its has 2 valves 1 for the hydraulic oil and 1 for the paint. Even found a repair Manuel online.


----------



## paintpro08

Hero has made diaphragm and piston pumps, but they were taken over by Graco. I believe Graco discontinued the line, I was not impressed with Hero's piston pumps have had issues with them.

I do not have much experience with their diaphragm pumps, Hero claimed they can last 10 to 20 years. But diaphragm pumps have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Jamey Pane

*Hero is awesome!*

My father's first sprayer was a HERO. I still have it.. its really easy to repair and parts for it are cheap.. i have done field repairs on it with minimal hassle and no real parts.. ... fixed it with a piece of plastic from a water jug.. lol Just cut the same size diaphragm for it from the old one.. do that with a Graco when u have no extra packing for it! lol. Down side.. they really suck power..20 amp breaker usually best.. have a 15 in my garage and the lights dim when the beast powers up.. lots of pressure.. push Elasto and block filler with it and no lag in pressure.. Their gas sprayer is just as good and nice to work with as well i use it for warehouses and such where running 200 feet of 4 gauge power cord is out of the question.. lol but.. recently a guy posted 2 Hero Machines on Kijiji for $100.. needless to say i was on it like a fat kid on a smartie. repaired them both and cleaned them up.. New Hoses and Guns.. (Graco.) Just field tested them at the Camrose resort hotel on a Prime and had 2 guys chasing me on rollers through 36 suites on one floor.. New drywall. Not even a hickup. Machines just pushed hard as always. Very Happy! new Hero machines will run about $2200 used running from my current research $600-$900.. i got a smokin deall .. had to brag!:thumbup:


----------



## Jamey Pane

just wondering what issues you have had with Hero Sprayers and maybe i can help.


----------



## robladd

The outlet valve gets a skin between the ball and seat. When this happens the sprayer stops spraying.

This happened to me 2 times a day every day spraying flat wall production.

You have to take the valve apart and clean it out.

Another bad thing that can happen is when you switch back from spray to prime if you turn the valve too fast you can blow the diaphragm.

The hose wiggles like a fish out of water and can chafe causing a hose burst, not a pretty sight. Just some of the cons of a diaphragm pump


----------



## paintpro08

Those are indeed the cons of a diaphragm pump. We have had issues with their piston pumps, two blown motors. We think the motor was too light for the duty, I would not recommend those piston pumps.

I cannot say much about their diaphragm pumps.


----------



## ligboozer

Learned to spray laquer on a Hero diaphram pump. Very consistent pressure, really nice for that sort of spraying. There are some drawbacks that have been mentioned like blowing out the diaphram and parts availability. Never used a Hero piston pump, always used Graco. 


Something soothing about the constant motor noise in the background while spraying. :jester:


----------



## Softy

My worker use that thing and eventually I can't put up with the noise and hose vibrate and eating up the corner and door jams so I gave him an ultimatum of either buy a Graco or get out. He bought Graco and now I'm happy.


----------



## mr.fixit

I am no big fan of diaphragm pumps but you can dial the pressure down pretty low and still maintain a nice pattern


----------



## Kakilaman1

*HERO Airless machines.*



mr.fixit said:


> I am no big fan of diaphragm pumps but you can dial the pressure down pretty low and still maintain a nice pattern


 Yes, very good machines, I have one with a gas motor too, but since I am retired from it, selling these units. They are easy to maintain too, there is a good company in Burnaby who has the parts as well.


----------



## Kakilaman1

*HERO Airless machines.*



mr.fixit said:


> I am no big fan of diaphragm pumps but you can dial the pressure down pretty low and still maintain a nice pattern


 Yes, very good machines, I have one with a gas motor too, but since I am retired from it, selling these units. They are easy to maintain too, there is a good company in Burnaby who has the parts as well.


----------

